# new member



## mcdeli515 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello Brothers, I have been a member of this site for 3 months but am just now finding the time to post. Life seems to get in the way a lot. After my initiation, I thought I would just be handed the answers and know what to do. Boy, was I wrong. I just recently started my memory work and am about halfway through. Everything is starting to make sense and I now hold a deep pride within myself now that I am gaining a understanding of what it means to be a mason. I was so nervous in the initiation that I felt like I was on auto-pilot, but now, the pieces are starting to fit together.
Brother Booth
EA


----------



## JTM (Jun 13, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## js4253 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds like the process is working as planned.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm new here also, welcome!

You'll find with each new degree that there is a renewed sense of what you are describing in terms of experiencing the deeper meanings of Masonry!

Enjoy the journey!

-Ashton


----------

